# Kayak Launch at Simpson's



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

My son Matt and I went to Simpson's around 5:30 PM yesterday and I used the new kayak launch for the first time. Thanks to whoever is responsible. The Malibu Stealth 14 loaded is pretty heavy and awkward for this 61 year old fisherman and it took much less effort to take the kayak off and on my truck. We fished till 10:00 Matt caught two keeper specs and I caught one. Wind went away at sundown. It was a beautiful evening on the water.

Greg


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

any pics i have not seen it yet


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but where is this launch? I'm searching for somewhere to take my dad this weekend away from heavy boat traffic.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't have any pics, but maybe I can get some if I get to go fishing tomorrow. It is basically a ramp with pvc runners for your your kayak to slide on. It is a lot easier than lifting the full weight of the yak.
Greg


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but where is this launch? I'm searching for somewhere to take my dad this weekend away from heavy boat traffic.


 Simpson River is at the second bridge on Hwy 90 going from Pace to Pensacola across the Escambia River/Bay complex.

Greg


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Used the launch again this morning but forgot to take any pictures, sorry Ron.

Greg


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

grgrobards said:


> Simpson River is at the second bridge on Hwy 90 going from Pace to Pensacola across the Escambia River/Bay complex.
> 
> Greg


Thanks!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are some photos of the kayak launch before the NW FLWMD, with help from the GCKFA and other helpers, put down some new aggregate to cover the rocks and debris at the site now. 

If you want to help us, show up Thursday, May 30th at 5 pm. Should only take an hour or so...


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hadn't been to Simpson since winter. Did the County put that up?....cool. Thanks for the pic's FLSalomon


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The NW Florida Water Management District (State of Florida) is the property owner and the local office is very supportive of the kayak fishing community. They used some of their very scarce resources to build this launch and improve the site. That is whom the GCKFA has been working with on this particular project. It will look better after tomorrow!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Shoot .....looks like a winner now. I am impressed. I just wished I was down there to take advantage of it.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone else thinking kayak roller coaster?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I've fished that area a few times and its been the only time's I've been skunked in a yak... if you don't mind, were you using bait or artificial? It's such a nice area with low traffic and hidden from the wind...


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cool - Thanks Ferd!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike - I use all artificials, not because I am some kind of purist, I just don't want the hassle of carrying live bait. 

There are others here that have this area mastered, but I have had good luck working the flats to the west and south of the road using topwaters, swimbaits, spoons and the usual jig w/Gulp. There are fish there...


----------

